# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  ΤΕΙ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ vs Ασύρματο δικτυο

## shad0w

Γειά χαρα είμαι γραμμένος στο forum και το καλοκαίρι θα μπώ στο δίκτυο της Αθήνας αφου αγοράσω τον εξοπλίσμο,αλλά έχω μία απορία είμαι φοιτητής στο ΤΕΙ Λαμίας και έχω λογαριασμό για ασυρματη συνδεση στο δίκτυο του ΤΕΙ και επίσης σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ μέσο του φορητου μου αλλά ηθελα να μάθω γιατί περιορίζεται η σύνδεση στο ασυρματο μόνο μέσα στο ΤΕΙ και τέλος αν μπορώ με ένα πιάτο να μπαίνω στο δίκτυο απο το σπίτι μου...



Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.......

----------


## ALTAiR

> Γειά χαρα είμαι γραμμένος στο forum και το καλοκαίρι θα μπώ στο δίκτυο της Αθήνας αφου αγοράσω τον εξοπλίσμο,αλλά έχω μία απορία είμαι φοιτητής στο ΤΕΙ Λαμίας και έχω λογαριασμό για ασυρματη συνδεση στο δίκτυο του ΤΕΙ και επίσης σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ μέσο του φορητου μου αλλά ηθελα να μάθω γιατί περιορίζεται η σύνδεση στο ασυρματο μόνο μέσα στο ΤΕΙ και τέλος αν μπορώ με ένα πιάτο να μπαίνω στο δίκτυο απο το σπίτι μου...
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.......


Κοίτα, με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις θα μπορούσες να συνδεθείς απ΄ το σπίτι σου.
Παίζουνε ρόλο η οπτική επαφή πρωτίστως, και η απόσταση. Επίσης φαντάζομαι ότι η κεραία του ΤΕΙ θα είναι εσωτερική και όχι εξωτερική(άλλος ένας παράγοντας που παίζει αρκετά σημαντικό ρόλο). Το πιο σωστό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να κατευθύνεις ένα κάτοπτρο με feeder (2.4GHz) από την ταράτσα σου προς το ΤΕΙ και να scanάρεις.Από το τι θα σου δείξει το scan εξαρτάται και το αν θα συνδεθείς τελικώς ή όχι. Σε πρώτη φάση δανείσου εξοπλισμό και scanαρε.

----------


## atr0x

altair σωστα φανταζεσε. Δεν παιζει με τπτ να συνδεθείς φιλε μου απο το σπιτι σου γιατι το wireless παίζει μονο στο κτίριο της βιβλιοθήκης. Και εγω φοιτητής εκει είμαι κ το εχω ψάξει αυτο το θέμα.  ::  Και μην περιμενείς καποια στιγμή να συνδεθεις γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι inbuilding για παντα.  ::

----------


## irodion

Αν συνδεθεί ο σύλλογος Λαμίας με το ΤΕΙ κάτι μπορεί να γίνει...θέλει λίγο χρόνο και κόμβους ( οι δίκοι μου το βλέπουν και οι δύο)...αλλα γενικά μέχρι το τέλος καλοκαίριου μην περιμένετε κάτι!!!!

----------


## shad0w

Έχει μάθει κανείς αν έχει βγάλει το ΤΕΙ εξωτερική κεραία για να φτιάξουμε ενα δίκτυο εδώ Λαμία?

----------


## shad0w

Έχει κανείς καμμία κεραία για σκαν στη Λαμία?Είμαι ψηλά λίγο πιο κάτο απο το κάστρο και έχω καλή θέα οπότε αν θέλει κανείς να δανείσει μία ας στείλει για να βρεθούμε να σκανάρουμε από το σπίτι μου.

----------

